# whats everyone burning right now?



## autoimage (Dec 6, 2012)

weather is weird right now first unseasonably cold now warm. im burning plum and crabapple something you dont come across too often


----------



## aarolar (Dec 6, 2012)

Absolutely nothing it was 75 today and I was sweating


----------



## jhoff310 (Dec 6, 2012)

Wood...Burning some walnut, ash and linden right now. I save the fruit woods for the colder weather, burns a little slower and decent BTU's

Jeff


----------



## flashhole (Dec 6, 2012)

Ash, Red Oak, Maple and Hickory - all storm damage cut here on the farm. Two year supply seasoned and stacked. Working on year three now but so far only Ash and White Oak.


----------



## dennish (Dec 6, 2012)

fir, pine, and madrone


----------



## sdt7618 (Dec 6, 2012)

Tonight we are using workshop scraps mixed with London plane(sycamore) to you guys in the US


----------



## jh35 (Dec 6, 2012)

Pine, Cottonwood, a little ash and whatever is close to "too far gone" but still has some btu's. Man I love that OWB. Sell the good wood, burn what is left over.

Jeff


----------



## D&B Mack (Dec 6, 2012)

Oak and Cherry...


----------



## Tree Feller (Dec 6, 2012)

aarolar said:


> Absolutely nothing it was 75 today and I was sweating



Same here! to hot to burn during the day. Looks like we are in store for another winter like last year:frown: it's been in the 60's here and upper 40's at night. Not much need for alot of heat maybe just first thing in the morning. Then it's red oak and white oak w/ a little wild cherry.


----------



## DavdH (Dec 6, 2012)

2x6 redwood trim ends, s4sKD straight out of the kiln and planer.


----------



## tbow388 (Dec 6, 2012)

*Burning*

I'm burning farts today since it's too warm to burn wood!:msp_w00t:


----------



## centennial60 (Dec 6, 2012)

Basswood. Saving the good stuff for cold weather :biggrin:


----------



## winland (Dec 6, 2012)

95% Ash thanks to the EAB killing them all.
The other 5% is either Elm or Oak or Hackberry.

I have had a fire going almost 24/7 in the wood stove since the end of October.


----------



## H 2 H (Dec 6, 2012)

Pissing down rain and blowing here; Alder is burning nicely in the fire place :msp_thumbup:


----------



## fubar2 (Dec 6, 2012)

It ain't real cold yet here so I'm still working on my pile of ain't gonna miss it Popular and Quaking Aspen.


----------



## fubar2 (Dec 6, 2012)

tbow388 said:


> I'm burning farts today since it's too warm to burn wood!:msp_w00t:



You may want to watch you don't get a back draft on that.


----------



## TreeGuyHR (Dec 6, 2012)

Mix of junk I drag home from jobs; mostly limbwood, a little splitting; burned all this in the last week or so:

Siberian elm (actually, from the ice storm last Jan. and from my own roof!)

Silver maple (same ice storm, job at the Middle School that took a week)

Ponderosa pine limb wood -- tried to save a 4 ft. pine last fall from bark beetles by pruning out infested limbs -- chipped the infested ones, kept the old dead.

Odd bits of plywood -- just cut up some old scraps I could no longer convince my wife I would use after 10 years.

Doug-fir limb wood

rotten old plum tree

Dead fir limbs and beetle-killed pine in the pipeline. Sometimes I burn pallets (if I smash them on a job dropping chunks)

Just heat my shop/office converted from a 2-car garage that was a greasy shell: windows, insulation, lowered ceiling, glass slider on the office side, with a wall down the middle and a wooden pocket door. I just open the pocket door and fire up the stove in the shop. Typically burn a small armload at a time and let it die down, or I have to open the windows! Maybe three small armloads in 12 hrs on a mod. cold day. Pellet stove in the house.

Free wood that I am getting paid to take away works for me!:msp_tongue:


----------



## z50guru (Dec 6, 2012)

Im burning up all the "uglies", and have yet to get to the nice ranked stuff. Mostly ash, hard and soft maples, black cherry, elm, oaks, beech, sassafras, and hickorys. Ive cleaned my flu only once so far this season and find im still sleeping with the bedroom window open at night. :biggrin:
Winters sure aren't what they used to be here in central Pa.


----------



## tbow388 (Dec 6, 2012)

*Other Than farts*

Of course this is my first burning year but I have

2 cords solid dry Red Oak.
1/2 cord half rotten and spongy red oak
1 cord white oak
2 cords hickory (ready next year)


----------



## Dogsout (Dec 6, 2012)

Only fire the OWB once a day in the afternoon. Fill it 2/3 full of silver maple and top it off with 1/3 load of ash. With the way the temps have been in Iowa recently this will still have coals in the morning so still throwing a little heat. Burns out and then reload and relight again in the afternoon. Need a little colder temps to run it 24/7.


----------



## allstihl (Dec 6, 2012)

still burning 2x scrap and uglies. they lasted longer than i expected.be bout a nother week for i have to start using real wood.


----------



## Larry Ashcraft (Dec 6, 2012)

Same thing we burn 90% of the time, cottonwood. That's the only thing we have in abundance here. I have a stash of apple, walnut, mulberry and elm I'll use later in the winter for "overnighters".

We both work, so I start the fire about 4:30 in the afternoon and by 8:00 it will be 75 in the house. Our main heat is radiant hot water in the floor, but in our old drafty farmhouse it will be 65 in the house when I get home, and also in the morning.

This Sunday's high is forecast to be around 30, so I'll have a fire going all day and into the night. Might put a few chunks of apple on at bedtime.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Dec 6, 2012)

Sassafras, cottonwood, silver maple, just junk till the temps drop.


----------



## blacklocst (Dec 6, 2012)

White Birch, Ash & Sugar Maple:rockn:


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Dec 6, 2012)

My poor thinly insulated 2500 sq ft house with 11 ft ceilings i swear my workshop is warmer.I'm burning black oak,cherry,hickory barely 65 in my house with a old mid 80's ashley circulator its 45 outside :wink2:


----------



## Fuzly (Dec 6, 2012)

fubar2 said:


> You may want to watch you don't get a back draft on that.



One time back when I was a teenager my buddy and I were taking his car for a test drive. He was driving and said "this is going to be a good one" and grabbed his lighter and lifted his cheek. The reason we were taking the little Pontiac for a test drive was that he had replaced the fuel pump, and, not being a master mechanic, had gotten a lot of gasoline on his jeans.

Predictable results followed, including a big flash, near traffic accident, singed hair and Levi's, and a lot of laughter. It sure was a "good one"!

Oh, to the OP, Basswood with a little Hard Maple mixed in to get some ashes. Holding off on the majority of Maple and Cherry until it gets colder.


----------



## slowp (Dec 6, 2012)

The second row in the woodshed. Looks like maple, hemlock, and some Doug-fir. It is dumping rain, which is normal for December. We inland folks are not getting the wind.


----------



## BSD (Dec 6, 2012)

burning whatever comes up in the bag... this bag is mostly Ash and white oak. we finally got a cold night last night and again tonight. the previous few days we've been coasting on the heat pump.


----------



## Mac88 (Dec 6, 2012)

A bit of red oak, walnut, silver maple, and some indeterminate white wood. Just building a bed of coals for the overnight low of around 40.


----------



## artbaldoni (Dec 6, 2012)

Whatever comes off the stack next. Don't sort it, just burn it. I have - Oak (all kinds), Pine, Ash, Elm, Cherry, Black Birch, Poplar, Maple and various other stuff that I don't even know what it is. 

OWB been fired 24/7 since installation in December 2010.  It doesn't seem to care what I feed it. 1x per day in this kind of weather, 2x per day in cold temps.


----------



## Rsquared (Dec 6, 2012)

Lots of uglies too. Box elder, poplar, some birch. Apple at night. Getting colder here at night..


----------



## Gavman (Dec 6, 2012)

In Ireland for a few days visiting family, burning mostly Peat that was harvested this year by my brother and his kids.... tis a great product and only costs time and sweat


----------



## matt_miller89 (Dec 6, 2012)

cottonwood and box elder out of the fence rows cut almost 10 cords of red oak and burr oak have used maybe 10 chunks of it on the cold nights


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Dec 6, 2012)

Red Maple by day.

Red Oak by night. 

Tonight should be my first load up with nothing-but-oak. 

The previous cold nights (mid-20s or a bit colder) I had some Yellow Birch that I've never before burnt and may never have another chance to get a load of...but that was has shot way up to the top of my firewood list. Nice smell, and great BTUs with decent coaling.


----------



## zogger (Dec 6, 2012)

Today...looking..got some split poplar, split beech, small oak and sweetgum rounds (little stuff, one inch/two inch) and busted up an old twisted oak round into a new pile of uglies to throw on at night time. First time I was able to swing the fiskars in some weeks now, so it was fun. Didn't push it, but glad I can do it some again.


----------



## REJ2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hackberry


----------



## mountainmandan (Dec 6, 2012)

hedge for me


----------



## nixon (Dec 6, 2012)

A mix of maple, oak ,cherry ,and ash .


----------



## DTB (Dec 6, 2012)

Crazy weather lately, up and down.  The low will be around 30. I am currently burning dead, white oak.


----------



## Philbo (Dec 6, 2012)

Silver maple mixed with white oak and locust. 

Got some locust in there now, about to go stock it up for the night. It's hovering right around freezing here...but has been pretty warm for the past handful of days. 

Weird winter weather these past 2 winters....:msp_confused:


----------



## PEKS (Dec 6, 2012)

Shagbark Hickory and Soft Maple tonight..


----------



## greengiant (Dec 6, 2012)

Gavman said:


> In Ireland for a few days visiting family, burning mostly Peat that was harvested this year by my brother and his kids.... tis a great product and only costs time and sweat



Time and sweat-same for me, aside from a bit of gas for the truck and saws. I've seen them harvesting peat on TV to burn over there, but never heard much more about it. I bet a lot of us on the forum (eehhemm, like me) would be interested to hear what your experience is like with burning that stuff compared to wood in a new thread???? How long does it last? What kind of ashes? How much heat does it produce? Is it a renewable or non-renewable type of thing? Sorry I am always curious....thanks.


----------



## mizzou (Dec 7, 2012)

hedge


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 7, 2012)

Half punky elm, I've got about a week's worth left, then I'm switching over to "winter grade" oak and maple mix.


----------



## Gavman (Dec 7, 2012)

greengiant said:


> Time and sweat-same for me, aside from a bit of gas for the truck and saws. I've seen them harvesting peat on TV to burn over there, but never heard much more about it. I bet a lot of us on the forum (eehhemm, like me) would be interested to hear what your experience is like with burning that stuff compared to wood in a new thread???? How long does it last? What kind of ashes? How much heat does it produce? Is it a renewable or non-renewable type of thing? Sorry I am always curious....thanks.



Haha great, was wondering if it would spark up some interest, I will take some pics over the next few days and post up a thread soon....Will be back in Canada later next week...


----------



## Icehouse (Dec 7, 2012)

It's 31 this morn, can't decide whether to rain or snow. Landing on my logging job is nasty mud:bang: Will probably just throw wood in stove, feed the birds and play in shop. Wood of the day is what ever comes up next, jack pine, tamarack or birch, love the birch. Great day to all Chris


----------



## Blazin (Dec 7, 2012)

Hemlock with a touch of maple mixed in.


----------



## jrider (Dec 7, 2012)

Pine...free Pine nobody else around here wants.


----------



## haveawoody (Dec 7, 2012)

Just finished burning some barkless poplar that was dropped into me about September.
Now burning silver maple, walnut and some norway maple.
1 big block of rock elm or noway maple block at night depending on the temp.

Not what i would call cold here yet though so really still in shoulder wood burning season.
On mildish days crappier stuff gets burnt 

In you go, Take that you stinky box elder LOL


----------



## bubba3228 (Dec 7, 2012)

View attachment 266054
View attachment 266055
Shagbark Hickory (mmmmmbacon) and Oak. Also got some nice bald elm a couple weeks ago from a neighbor, said go in and take all the dead stuff you want... Nice.
Not much shoulder wood left.
View attachment 266053
This split up a little punky this spring but is perfect for this time of year.


----------



## haveawoody (Dec 7, 2012)

bubba3228,

Nice shag.

Sad sad that you have to burn it this time of year.
You will have to go box elder hunting next year, you get some sort of pleasure watching it burn 

I always end up with a cord or two of crud wood well suited to a mildish fall from the year before so mild for me means it goes away.


----------



## Whitespider (Dec 7, 2012)

I’ve been experimenting, trying to get longer heating times and less coal build-up. Using different mixes of/alternating between American Elm, Red Elm, White Ash and Bur Oak. I ain’t learnin’ much though, this weather has been all over the place… from 15[sup]o[/sup] overnight lows to daytime highs of 70[sup]o[/sup] and back again. We’ve even seen it warm-up overnight. Same weather pattern I was seeing last year… mild and way too dry.


----------



## bubba3228 (Dec 7, 2012)

haveawoody said:


> bubba3228,
> 
> Nice shag.
> 
> ...



Yup, bucked and split some box elder last weekend for next fall, that stuff grows like weeds around here. That shag had been down for several years as you can see by the shrooms growing on it. Figure it was puncky but would make some quality shoulder wood, otherwise it would just stay bug candy.


----------



## Morgan in AR (Dec 7, 2012)

Valuable Black Walnut.


----------



## taskswap (Dec 7, 2012)

Had a week of "warm" weather so we've been burning "shorties" just to keep the fire from going out, boiler hardly ticking over. In the past day or so it fell into the 20s overnight so I finally got a roaring fire going again. Had a firebox full of oak and ash, nice burn all night. Looks like it's time to start carting in the good stuff.

Anybody have any tricks for moving wood around INSIDE? I'm going into my basement with a wheelbarrow, which is a pain. I wish I could carry twice as much at a time. I've seen that sewer pipe trick, but around here that stuff sells for like $200/length and I don't have time to mess with it.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 7, 2012)

haveawoody said:


> bubba3228,
> 
> Nice shag.
> 
> ...



Lots of us probably have the same issue I do. Last year's lack of winter and the same so far this year has decimated the "shoulder wood" reserves. I've got a cord of pine stashed away for spring, and a couple cords of misc junk seasoning for next fall, but pretty much out otherwise.

Like it or not, it's on to the "good stuff" soon.


----------



## Marc (Dec 7, 2012)

All of the incriminating documents.


----------



## taskswap (Dec 7, 2012)

Marc said:


> All of the incriminating documents.



Ha :msp_biggrin: But since you mention it, I've put my shredder to work. I used to recycle all of my shreds (I'm digitizing a lot of old business docs, don't need the paper anymore), but dealing with the bags was annoying. Turns out they make GREAT firestarters. Small pile of that under some small stuff and you're good-to-go.


----------



## haveawoody (Dec 7, 2012)

bubba3228,

Ahh well punky hickory is some fine shoulder wood.
Much better than the bugs using it for sure.


----------



## Laird (Dec 7, 2012)

Mostly Beech. It's good enough to burn year round, but I'm holding the Hickory in reserve.


----------



## haveawoody (Dec 7, 2012)

Steve NW WI,

Good point i think i used just over 2 cords of shoulder wood last year myself.
Very little high btu wood last year so you are probably right most of us have burnt most of it last year.

From the looks of it we will burn the rest this winter.
Box elder and poplar are going to look mighty good in the spring


----------



## Ayatollah (Dec 7, 2012)

Morgan in AR said:


> Valuable Black Walnut.



Now, now....:msp_biggrin:


I'm burning the last bit of some walnut as well, and we got that free from a cutter, not this summer, but last. I use the walnut for aroma mostly, and our main staple is year and a half seasoned eucalyptus for raising the temp in short order, and two year seasoned valley oak for overnight.
The walnut is still leaving chunks the next day, even after a thorough burn


----------



## Uncle John (Dec 7, 2012)

Sweet Gum & Box Elder and other light stuff till it gets cold.
Then mostly Mulberry.


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Dec 7, 2012)

i am burning pine right now seems to be doing awesome in my hardy


----------



## brenndatomu (Dec 7, 2012)

Ayatollah said:


> Now, now....:msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> I'm burning the last bit of some walnut as well, and we got that free from a cutter, not this summer, but last. *I use the walnut for* *aroma mostly*, and our main staple is year and a half seasoned eucalyptus for raising the temp in short order, and two year seasoned valley oak for overnight.
> The walnut is still leaving chunks the next day, even after a thorough burn



You burning in an open fireplace or are you one of those "chimney sniffers" like iowa?! :msp_biggrin:

I've been burning junk mainly. Pine, poplar, splitter trash, sawdust, mystery wood, small rounds, etc, with a split of oak mixed in for the overnite or at-work-all-day burns.


----------



## MNfarmer (Dec 7, 2012)

Been burning red oak, white oak, hard maple, birch, few sticks of popple, some black ash, and some white ash. All my faster burning wood got buried in the wood pile last winter. I'll probably get to that in about January


----------



## autoimage (Dec 7, 2012)

one thing seems to be common its warmer all around the country. are we complaing? im not sure myself, i like burning 24/7 but last year half the work or should i say same work just this year have 3 extra cords


----------



## cowroy (Dec 7, 2012)

Red maple at the moment, but about out of it. Next will be red oak, then sassafras, then pecan, and finish off the burning season with silver maple and american elm.


----------



## aarolar (Dec 7, 2012)

Got home and the house was down to 65* with a predicted low of 50* for tonight so I decided to build alittle fire so it's not chilly in the morning. Got some cherry and red oak burning away in the ol' fisher trying very carefully not to let it get away from me.


----------



## NE WOODBURNER (Dec 7, 2012)

Beach in the Lopi


----------



## smokee (Dec 7, 2012)

Cherry. But it's hotter than hades in here.


----------



## allstihl (Dec 7, 2012)

the last uglyView attachment 266225


----------



## Ayatollah (Dec 7, 2012)

brenndatomu said:


> You burning in an open fireplace or are you one of those "chimney sniffers" like iowa?! :msp_biggrin:



I have a nose like a dog. A few wisps sneaking out the door when you open it leaves a scent that sticks in the house for several hours. also, in the morning when I walk my wife out and see her off, the court that we're in has aroma from the walnut I put in the stove a couple hours prior. I like walnut for its' ability to to scent the air without actually getting much of that burnt odor that acompanies woods like eucalyptus and others. Don't get me wrong; I like eucalyptus for its dependable heat output in short order, and if you don't cure it to death, it offers good nasal opening properties around campfires and outdoor firepits. I think the walnut is just not quite as harsh, and much more pleasant to wake up to

And by the way, we still have one upstairs, but it's illegal to build an open fireplace in this county now, and burning in an existing one is frowned upon even in optimum air quality conditions, and forbidden on other days. I like the open hearth fire, but it's not worth the harrassment from the farenheit 451 storm troopers when they see, or someone reports the use of it


----------



## stihly dan (Dec 8, 2012)

Just started using my splits yesterday. Uglies are done till next yr. All soft maple for the day. ash and oak for night. Until it gets cold. then the piles change.


----------



## Morgan in AR (Dec 8, 2012)

Ayatollah said:


> it's illegal to build an open fireplace in this county now, and burning in an existing one is frowned upon even in optimum air quality conditions, and forbidden on other days. I like the open hearth fire, but it's not worth the harrassment from the farenheit 451 storm troopers when they see, or someone reports the use of it


HOLY CRAP! I thought you lived in America.


----------



## stihl023/5 (Dec 8, 2012)

Maple, locust.:cool2:


----------



## Ayatollah (Dec 8, 2012)

Morgan in AR said:


> HOLY CRAP! I thought you lived in America.



American lives in me, but unfortunately not in many of my neighbors, and a whole lot of my government officials


----------



## BrokenToys (Dec 8, 2012)

cherry and pear uglies still; with random pieces of some weird cedar-like tree as quick fire starting.


----------



## Erik B (Dec 8, 2012)

Right now I am burning cherry and a few pieces of box elder.


----------



## blacklocst (Dec 8, 2012)

Oops double posted.


----------



## blacklocst (Dec 8, 2012)

Right now I'm burning MAD cause wife's Subaru might need a head gasket.:angry2:


----------



## poorboypaul (Dec 8, 2012)

Father and I had our farms timbered this spring. Oak, cherry, and maple. Got more tops to cut than I can handle. But I'm workin on it.


----------



## stihl023/5 (Dec 8, 2012)

night time, locust


----------



## Dusty Rhodes (Dec 9, 2012)

Like others, I'm running out of the fall shoulder wood. Elm, soft maple and some ash at night. Hate to get into the hickory and oak with this warmer weather but thats the way it goes. I do have more maple and ash but its all at the back of the shed and wont get to it until spring.


----------



## stihl023/5 (Dec 9, 2012)

Elm ash


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 9, 2012)

I've been burning just a little bit of apple in the fireplace... once this is out then it is slabwood until I get my stove installed in place of the ineffiecient fireplace around xmas when I'm off for work.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Dec 9, 2012)

*A Good Mix...*

(1) Ash
(2) Locust
(3) Oak
(4) Mulberry
(5) Hackberry
(6) Walnut
(7) American and Red Elm
(8) Maple

Mix them all together on occasion. (5) through (8) keep all the rest burning like gangbusters. If no mix, good old (1) can do it all by itself. If cold and windy enough, like now, no mix is required because they all burn like crazy.


----------



## Toasty (Dec 10, 2012)

A mix of oak,maple, yellow birch.


----------



## Whitespider (Dec 10, 2012)

It's 12[sup]o[/sup] and dropping outside this morning, with an 18 MPH northwest wind putting the windchill well below zero... the firebox is full of oak! It was 65[sup]o[/sup] in the house when I climbed out'a bed a 4:00 this morning, but now it's a comfortable 70[sup]o[/sup]. Just gotta' love that oak when ya' want real heat.


----------



## greendohn (Dec 10, 2012)

Been burning a mix in the OWB. Very small loads in the evening for over nite heat and letting the coals cruise thru the day. Got the "temp set" turned down to 155 degrees, will turn things up if/when it gets cold.
Using a wood shed,(16x25), it's kinda' tuff to segregate the choice wood from the run of the mill wood so it all gets stacked together with fresh cut stuff on one side and well seasoned on the other. I have, for the most part, been tossing the locust, hedge and oak of to the side. I sure would like to have a few truck loads of poplar in the shed for this time of year/this mild weather.


----------



## zogger (Dec 10, 2012)

blacklocst said:


> Right now I'm burning MAD cause wife's Subaru might need a head gasket.:angry2:



Well, that sucks..

intakes used to be easy, today, dang half a day plumbing involved just to get to them...


----------



## tooold (Dec 10, 2012)

Just burning up my stacks of Poplar, silver maple before it gets too cold.


----------



## blacklocst (Dec 10, 2012)

zogger said:


> Well, that sucks..
> 
> intakes used to be easy, today, dang half a day plumbing involved just to get to them...



Yeah, it's the 2nd one, first one done at 136k now less than 40k later it looks like it's failing again. Outbacks are notorious for HGs. Called Subaru of America and they said they can't do anything about it If only they had the same warranty as Fiskars .


----------



## benp (Dec 10, 2012)

A mix of Sugar Maple, Red Oak, Paper Birch, and Norway Pine.

That's just what happens to be in the pile at the current spot I'm at in it.


----------



## tbow388 (Dec 10, 2012)

Got some red oak in now. Going to out some hickory in a little later.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Dec 10, 2012)

burning waste oil in my garage gravity feed to the barrel stove stale diesel and used oil burns really hot. now in my house my old ashley circulator is stoked up with seasoned hickory and locust. opcorn:


----------



## swen2jef (Apr 16, 2013)

*2013 what's burning*

Still winter here. Burning Jack and Red Pine with a little Black Ash.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 16, 2013)

Cleanburn pellets.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Gologit (Apr 16, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> Cleanburn pellets.:hmm3grin2orange:




Those are made by Monsanto.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 16, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Those are made by Monsanto.



LOL
they are made by Manke Lumber Company of Tacoma, WA


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 17, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> Cleanburn pellets.:hmm3grin2orange:



See my sig for my reply to this........


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 17, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> See my sig for my reply to this........



get in line buster


----------



## El Quachito (Apr 17, 2013)

Well, I am at the bottom of the pile and that's black oak and old growth doug fir, not too shabby. I'll make it to May, no problem. 

Cold nights, sunny, cloudy & windy days.


----------



## jh35 (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm cleaning up around the OWB. A little pine, little ash, whatever is strewn around. Need to make it neat for the wife if I want to stay in the good graces.


----------



## Blazin (Apr 17, 2013)

Box alder


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 17, 2013)

Cookies!!! Lots and lots of cookies...


----------



## autoimage (Apr 17, 2013)

nothing....dare i say using electric heat from time to time


----------



## rarefish383 (Apr 17, 2013)

A little extra diesel to keep my AC going in the car, Joe.


----------



## BrokenToys (Apr 17, 2013)

pallets in the chimnea - the stove is cleaned up and shut down for the year. i took the handle off to try to correct a bent latch and spring has finally shown up here on Long Island.
also on a similar note; I do not have a single log to split...glad my friend and I went to go pick up his TW-7 from being overhauled.


----------



## Cheesecutter (Apr 17, 2013)

Of all things I am burning the unusable posts and studs from an hog barn I tore down. Most of it is rough cut oak and full of nails. When I shut the OWB down I'll sift the ashes and scrap the nails.


----------



## naturelover (Apr 17, 2013)

Still cold enough here to burn some mornings if was needed in the garage. 

However, recently have just been burning camp wood while hunting for some wild leeks...


----------



## Dogsout (Apr 17, 2013)

Next years wood!


----------



## H 2 H (Apr 17, 2013)

Right at freezing this am started the fire and burned Alder till about noon just started the fire about 15 minutes ago and burning Alder

Just over a cord of dried Alder left over from last year and about 1 cord of birch split and stacked cut last month and close to 2 cords split and stack Alder cut the last few days for next year :msp_smile:

Only need 3 more cords to cut and I've supplied 4 house holds with fire wood for next winter :msp_smile:


----------



## Icehouse (Apr 18, 2013)

Birch, birch and more birch. 19 wed morning looks like it might be a little warmer this morning, mid 20's. wood season will be with us for awhile longer.


----------



## CAJ (Apr 18, 2013)

At this point? Mostly gas as we're pretty much out of wood for the season. Just bought the house in Dec, so intentionally went a bit light on buying wood as I didn't have a good feel for what we'd need (previous owner didn't use the wood stove!) and buying firewood around here isn't cheap. We won't have this problem in future years... I've got about 5 cords cut, split and mostly stacked already which should easily take us through next winter and I'll start working on collecting another 5 for the year after that once we get through mud season.


----------



## Preston (Apr 18, 2013)

flashhole said:


> Ash, Red Oak, Maple and Hickory - all storm damage cut here on the farm. Two year supply seasoned and stacked. Working on year three now but so far only Ash and White Oak.



Yup..........That's me too. Everything sealed up for next year. But I'm still cutting and splitting.


----------



## 2dumb4words (Apr 18, 2013)

Burning time today. With a late spring already, I'm dying to get some work done. Running out of indoor projects (at least without opening a whole can of worms). And while I'm whining, what's up with these temps? 40 f yesterday at 7:00am, 85f by 3:00pm. Tomorrow, back in the mid to low 30's.


----------



## Arbonaut (Apr 18, 2013)

I've got half this load and a week or two of heat. I'll go out and get more from the big pile.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 18, 2013)

ive been considering pellets ,what kind of chain are you guys using to cut your pellets with ?


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 18, 2013)

It's still winter here, no sign of spring yet... still have a little ice and snow in places, temps barely make it into the 40's and many overnights drop below freezing. The predictions are snow this afternoon, tonight and into tomorrow... this is the longest winter I can ever remember, with still no change in the 10-day forecast. We can't even catch-a-break and get any sun to shine... it sucks.
It's getting old... really, really, friggin' old.
I started burning my (so-called) "shoulder season" wood way too soon and ran out near a month ago. I've been burning oak the last few weeks... oak I wasn't planning on burning until next January!! Looks like I'll still be burning next year's wood in May!


----------



## xcr440 (Apr 18, 2013)

94 octane VP Fuel. no real need for a fire with 60's during the day.


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 18, 2013)

*60's ??*
The last time we broke out'a the 50's was October 24 !! Six friggin' months ago!


----------



## xcr440 (Apr 18, 2013)

:msp_biggrin: 56f here right now. supposed to cool down a bit for a few days but mainly mid 50's. Which is warm enough for working outside pouring MUD.


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 18, 2013)

Heck, I'd take 56[sup]o[/sup] in a heartbeat... 37[sup]o[/sup] here, with a 20 MPH north wind and sleet.


----------



## Preston (Apr 18, 2013)

I just got off the tractor mowing 5 acres. Thermometer has 82 and hardly any clouds. My Lord I love Georgia.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 18, 2013)

Del_ said:


> The only thing we are burning is gas in the rototiller!
> 
> Peppers and tomatoes have been in the ground a week.



All I've been able to do is think about that... Too wet, even in the raised beds...:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## H 2 H (Apr 18, 2013)

49 here now and raining (again)

With 11 mph winds

I just checked the interweb about the weather and it says Humidity is at 74% and it's raining :jester:

And it's 78 degrees in the house fire place is putting out the heat

I've sharpen my chains that I've been using (8 chains) cleaned all my saws this morning now what 

And _*NO*_ im not cleaning my bench !

View attachment 291114



This is all that's left for seasoned wood until September just about 1 1/2 cords 

View attachment 291125


View attachment 291126


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 18, 2013)

As it is now, it'll likely be near June before the ground is warm enough for tomato sets 'round here :tire:


----------



## Blazin (Apr 18, 2013)

Ran out of box alder, got the OWB fired with bias ply tires now. ####in things aren't worth a crap, I gots to load it 4 times a day....Radials last at least a week


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 18, 2013)

You must be burnin' those cheap, Chinese bias ply tires


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 18, 2013)

Del_ said:


> The only thing we are burning is gas in the rototiller!
> 
> Peppers and tomatoes have been in the ground a week.



And, a hard freeze for about 6 hours will wipe out those peppers and tomatoes and send them all to plant heaven. It happened to me in May of 1995. This year I live in North Dakota. Last year I lived in Texas. In both years I actually lived in Nebraska.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 18, 2013)

Wood Doctor said:


> And, a hard freeze for about 6 hours will wipe out those peppers and tomatoes and send them all to plant heaven. It happened to me in May of 1995. This year I live in North Dakota. Last year I lived in Texas. In both years I actually lived in Nebraska.



This year, we live in da swamp Ed..


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 18, 2013)

*Another Weather Victim*



Hedgerow said:


> This year, we live in da swamp Ed..


Good grief, that's a mess, Hedge. Glad it came a week after the GTG. I noticed water was a bit heavy in early April even here (alias Drought City, USA). We picked up another inch of rain and wet snow today and have over 4" of rain on board since the GTG.

Worse yet, I acquired $50,000 in hail damage to my house. The roof shingles are completely destroyed along with sky lights, window sills, etc. and the back deck wiill need major work. Golf ball hail fell for about an hour and then it snowed a couple of inches on top of the ice from the sky. My small subdivison alone has over $10 million in damages.

Great spring we are having. :msp_angry:


----------



## stihly dan (Apr 18, 2013)

Soft maple and other crap all winter. Now it's spring and burning red oak. What an idiot.


----------



## zogger (Apr 18, 2013)

Wood Doctor said:


> Good grief, that's a mess, Hedge. Glad it came a week after the GTG. I noticed water was a bit heavy in early April even here (alias Drought City, USA). We picked up another inch of rain and wet snow today and have over 4" of rain on board since the GTG.
> 
> Worse yet, I acquired $50,000 in hail damage to my house. The roof shingles are completely destroyed along with sky lights, window sills, etc. and the back deck wiill need major work. Golf ball hail fell for about an hour and then it snowed a couple of inches on top of the ice from the sky. My small subdivison alone has over $10 million in damages.
> 
> Great spring we are having. :msp_angry:




AAAAkkkk!

Well, I know it sucks, but...pics? Thats some serious damage man...


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 19, 2013)

Pine. Looking at a long dead box elder that's snapped off and hanging off the ground, might go get it this weekend. Not getting much warmer here in the near future, and my "shoulder wood" pile is still a little depleted after last year's non-winter. S###ty part is the 6" of new white slop on the ground, and it hasn't quit yet. Might even need to plow the frickin driveway. :taped:


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 19, 2013)

Just 12 days away from the month of May *Steve*... how 'bout that hat-eating you were promising me?


----------



## bubba3228 (Apr 19, 2013)

Only going to be 40deg here today with a mix of rain and snow tonight and over the weekend. Been burn'n red elm, box elder, and some white and red oak mixed in there. Brother had a good sized walnut and a couple box elders go down on his property this winter, so we are going to do some clean up next Sat. if the rain quits and the ground firms up.
Long spring is ok with me. Moisture was well needed, but am ready for some sun.

Bub


----------



## Stihlman441 (Apr 19, 2013)

Yellowbox,Sugargum,Swompgum and Redgum.


----------



## Preston (Apr 19, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> This year, we live in da swamp Ed..



Have you ever wondered what causes this kinda backup? I have and followed the creek later to see just what did. 95 times out of 100 it is something man made. Water now a days just does not have any place to go. So much pavement it can't find the ground.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 19, 2013)

Preston said:


> Have you ever wondered what causes this kinda backup? I have and followed the creek later to see just what did. 95 times out of 100 it is something man made. Water now a days just does not have any place to go. So much pavement it can't find the ground.



Naw... Just par for the course here... Only concrete for 10 miles is blacktop on the roads...
Happens when we get more than 3 or 4 " on already wet ground.


----------



## Preston (Apr 19, 2013)

Exactly. Then if the culvert under the road isn't large enough to pass the water in this situation, the road dam breaks and the road goes.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 19, 2013)

Del_ said:


> But blacktop on the roads are major man made structures. The road in your photo looks to be acting as a dam.



The roads here are made to flow over... Under when at normal flow, over when at flood stage...
If we removed the bridge, the water level would not change...
It is a natural flood plain... 
You sure are wrong a lot Del....


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 19, 2013)

Preston said:


> Exactly. Then if the culvert under the road isn't large enough to pass the water in this situation, the road dam breaks and the road goes.



Which direction is the water flowing?

I love Internet experts...
Hahahahahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## slowp (Apr 19, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> This year, we live in da swamp Ed..



Where are the salmon? The road that frequently floods to the west of here is always shown flooded with salmon swimming on the highway.

I am having a fire in the mornings. I am burning Douglas-fir and maple--both locally grown. I've been cutting in a cull deck and getting Red Alder for next winter as the deck has been decked for over a year.

Normal spring here. We never know what we'll get. Oh, and yesterday, since it was overcast and fairly dry, I burned hemlock limbs outside.
Now is the time of year we hope for a slow, orderly melt of the snowpack up in the high country. We don't want to have a spring flood.


----------



## brenndatomu (Apr 19, 2013)

Totally off topic here. Slowp, what is your avatar pic of?

Back on topic, been too warm to burn here, but gonna cool off a lil this weekend, so gonna try to burn up some chips, splitter trash and some Oak limbs that I've been saving for the "shoulder season"


----------



## brenndatomu (Apr 19, 2013)

stihly dan said:


> Soft maple and other crap all winter. Now it's spring and burning red oak. What an idiot.



Gonna give us an update (your install thread) on the Kuuma now that you have lived with 'er for a winter? (chimney pics required!)


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 19, 2013)

slowp said:


> Where are the salmon? The road that frequently floods to the west of here is always shown flooded with salmon swimming on the highway.





slowp said:


> I am having a fire in the mornings. I am burning Douglas-fir and maple--both locally grown. I've been cutting in a cull deck and getting Red Alder for next winter as the deck has been decked for over a year.
> 
> Normal spring here. We never know what we'll get. Oh, and yesterday, since it was overcast and fairly dry, I burned hemlock limbs outside.
> Now is the time of year we hope for a slow, orderly melt of the snowpack up in the high country. We don't want to have a spring flood.



I'd settle for a catfish or two...


----------



## slowp (Apr 19, 2013)

Yes, the culvert on this road is undersized.  Actually, there is a little pond out in a swamp, that turns into a lake when we have the right conditions. The lake backs up and covers the road at this low spot. When log truck drivers are unfamiliar with our local flood habits, they fail to take the detour, which is marked by barricades, arrows, and flashing lights, and this happens. This picture was taken after the water level dropped a bit.

View attachment 291236


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 19, 2013)

slowp said:


> Yes, the culvert on this road is undersized.  Actually, there is a little pond out in a swamp, that turns into a lake when we have the right conditions. The lake backs up and covers the road at this low spot. When log truck drivers are unfamiliar with our local flood habits, they fail to take the detour, which is marked by barricades, arrows, and flashing lights, and this happens. This picture was taken after the water level dropped a bit.
> 
> View attachment 291236



Where's the salmon??!!
I wanna see the salmon!!!!

On another note:
Will a log truck, with a full load of logs float??? 
If it gets deep enough???


----------



## Gologit (Apr 19, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> On another note:
> Will a log truck, with a full load of logs float???
> If it gets deep enough???



No. Don't ask me how I know this. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 19, 2013)

Del_ said:


> At first look I took your photo to be of an intersection with one of the roads being under water. Looking closer I see it is a single road that runs through a flood plain.



Yea... It's a little misleading, but that wasn't my intention... It's low and flat here in our little area... 
Even at flood stage, I'll bet that water isn't moving but 5-6 mph...
And it takes "just right" conditions to get it up this high... The ground is well saturated this spring, and we got over 3" of rain in the wee hours of the morning... Perfect recipe for "turn around and go the other way"....


----------



## Gologit (Apr 19, 2013)

brenndatomu said:


> Totally off topic here. Slowp, what is your avatar pic of?



That's a piece of ribbon that Foresters use to mark trees for cutting. They don't mark enough of them though.

Back on topic...we're burning a little Doug fir and oak to take the chill off in the morning.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 19, 2013)

Gologit said:


> That's a piece of ribbon that Foresters use to mark trees for cutting. They don't mark enough of them though.
> 
> Back on topic...we're burning a little Doug fir and oak to take the chill off in the morning.



Need some cookies???
I seem to have a lot of em' around here lately...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## slowp (Apr 19, 2013)

Gologit said:


> That's a piece of ribbon that Foresters use to mark trees for cutting. They don't mark enough of them though.
> 
> Back on topic...we're burning a little Doug fir and oak to take the chill off in the morning.



*WRONG* and it is a good thing you don't cut up here. That is unit boundary flagging. Cut that tree, little as it is, and the guys who have the guns might be having a talk with you. Now, to make it harder to ignore or move, trees are painted with the secret formula paint, and tags are put up on the boundary, along with that blue flagging. But, when we're first figuring out where to put a unit, only flagging is used because it can easily be torn down and changed. 

The log truck was towed to the mill the next day. It made for some good conversation in a little community. The One Stop was graced by the appearance of a guy who was wet on the morning of the incident. They said he did not look very happy. Oh, that is not the road that the salmon go on. Salmon are not very common here because they must be trucked around the dams that block the river. Yes, salmon are trucked. Every day, the fish truck goes by. It was part of the deal for putting in another dam. I think there is a Far Side cartoon about trucking or boating salmon up a river.

OK, I just put a couple more pieces of wood on the fire, and that should do it for most of the day. It is Spring here.


----------



## Fred Wright (Apr 19, 2013)

Got the flue and pipes brushed out last weekend. It's messy and I never look forward to it but spring is the time to do it.

Still having a cool, damp night on occasion. The SheWolf fired up the stove yesterday morning. There's a bunch of seasoned sweetgum left and some odd red maple limb pieces. Perfect for this time of year. 

I was hoping to pressure-wash the siding this weekend but looks like I'll set out the garden instead. The maters and peppers are ready to go out and I've got summer squash to plant.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 19, 2013)

slowp said:


> *WRONG* and it is a good thing you don't cut up here. That is unit boundary flagging. Cut that tree, little as it is, and the guys who have the guns might be having a talk with you. Now, to make it harder to ignore or move, trees are painted with the secret formula paint, and tags are put up on the boundary, along with that blue flagging. But, when we're first figuring out where to put a unit, only flagging is used because it can easily be torn down and changed.



Picky, picky, picky. Sheesh. What if you had to cut that shrub to make an escape path? The Foresters probably wouldn't remember which tree was flagged anyway so the thing to do would be take the ribbon off of the fallen tree and tie it on another one.
We'd try to keep the boundary line square, honest we would. Mostly.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 19, 2013)

slowp said:


> *WRONG* and it is a good thing you don't cut up here. That is unit boundary flagging. Cut that tree, little as it is, and the guys who have the guns might be having a talk with you. Now, to make it harder to ignore or move, trees are painted with the secret formula paint, and tags are put up on the boundary, along with that blue flagging. But, when we're first figuring out where to put a unit, only flagging is used because it can easily be torn down and changed.
> 
> The log truck was towed to the mill the next day. It made for some good conversation in a little community. The One Stop was graced by the appearance of a guy who was wet on the morning of the incident. They said he did not look very happy. Oh, that is not the road that the salmon go on. Salmon are not very common here because they must be trucked around the dams that block the river. Yes, salmon are trucked. Every day, the fish truck goes by. It was part of the deal for putting in another dam. I think there is a Far Side cartoon about trucking or boating salmon up a river.
> 
> OK, I just put a couple more pieces of wood on the fire, and that should do it for most of the day. It is Spring here.



how many feet from a creek can you cut there ? there's a bunch of those blue paint marks on trees along my road ,i was wondering why they left them some were nice looking


----------



## cjcocn (Apr 19, 2013)

Jack pine is what I am burning.

During the cold winter months I burn birch, which is the best that can be had up here.

..... now back to your regular programming.


----------



## slowp (Apr 19, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> how many feet from a creek can you cut there ? there's a bunch of those blue paint marks on trees along my road ,i was wondering why they left them some were nice looking



Depends on the creek--is it year round? Depends on the optimum site tree height. Depends on the attitude of the hydrologist and fish head. And, you must know that different land owners/agencies use different colors for things. That's why, before any cutting begins, it is extremely important to have a gathering and make sure everybody understands what is what. Even then, mistakes are made. 

Perhaps we could better do a thread on this stuff by venturing over to the Forestry and Logging Forum. In fact, there may already be such threads buried under all the Faller threads.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 19, 2013)

slowp said:


> Depends on the creek--is it year round? Depends on the optimum site tree height. Depends on the attitude of the hydrologist and fish head. And, you must know that different land owners/agencies use different colors for things. That's why, before any cutting begins, it is extremely important to have a gathering and make sure everybody understands what is what. Even then, mistakes are made.
> 
> Perhaps we could better do a thread on this stuff by venturing over to the Forestry and Logging Forum. In fact, there may already be such threads buried under all the Faller threads.



i started some general questions here http://www.arboristsite.com/forestry-logging-forum/234563.htm#post4282329


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 19, 2013)

Whitespider said:


> Just 12 days away from the month of May *Steve*... how 'bout that hat-eating you were promising me?



Tis one seriously effed up year we're having here, luckily I have a very tasty hat if need be:


----------



## zogger (Apr 19, 2013)

Well, stove running again. cold tonight and tomorrow night, 30s. Got poplar and some splitter trash burning now. Ill drop a big chunka oak in later on.


----------



## Blazin (Apr 19, 2013)

Box alder still, I gots two more to whack tomorrow


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 19, 2013)

I got about 2/3 cord in the back of the truck right now.. Won't burn it this year though... 
Anyone ever burnt a liquid amber tree???
:msp_confused:


----------



## rmihalek (Apr 19, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> I got about 2/3 cord in the back of the truck right now.. Won't burn it this year though...
> Anyone ever burnt a liquid amber tree???
> :msp_confused:



That's what I know as a sweet gum tree. It's got the five pointed leaves and those seed pods that look like a midieval ball-n-chain type things. I haven't seen many up here in MA, and they are pretty gnarly, so not too good for firewood. I had one or two logs of this stuff once and it got kind of punky because I guess I didn't get it split quickly enough. Decent heat output though.


----------



## stihly dan (Apr 19, 2013)

Brendan said:


> Gonna give us an update (your install thread) on the Kumma now that you have lived with 'er for a winter? (chimney pics required!)



Yes. I am waiting till heating season itotallyly over. Then all cleaned to give an accurate update. Should be in a couple of weeks.


----------



## discounthunter (Apr 20, 2013)

currently burning pine.lots and lots of pine. of course its outside in my pit.because its effin 80 degrees here today. down to 65 at 10pm.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 20, 2013)

Pallets,if look close can see the nailsView attachment 291379


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 20, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> Pallets,if look close can see the nailsView attachment 291379



Get well soon, trx250r180's tires.


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 20, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> *Tis one seriously effed up year we're having here, luckily I have a very tasty hat if need be:*



Your hat is safe *Steve*, I capitulate... I was just having a bit of fun with ya'. I'm pretty sure, between all the rain we received last week, and then again this week, the last of the frost is gone... the driveway has firmed-up. There's still some ice/snow in the shaded area where I pile with the plow, maybe there's some frost under it (maybe not??) and I could likely find frost somewhere in the woodlot if I wanted to search... but I'm a fair minded guy and wouldn't hold you to that. Besides, I have nothing to lose, nit-picking would only cause me to be the loser in other ways.


----------



## WOODSMAN416 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> I got about 2/3 cord in the back of the truck right now.. Won't burn it this year though...
> Anyone ever burnt a liquid amber tree???
> :msp_confused:



Sweet gum burns ok. It doesn't have the BTUs of oak or hickory but it's not bad. The problem is splitting it. It has a stringy, twisted grain that tends to rip rather than split. I got two truck loads from a a tree I took down for a friend. If you split by hand, as I do, you'll never want to do it again if there's any other wood around.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 20, 2013)

Propane right now, cause winter refuses to go away and i done put the wood up and cleaned the stove up. Frost warnings this morning. Wish you guys up north would warm up so we can too.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 20, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> Propane right now, cause winter refuses to go away and i done put the wood up and cleaned the stove up. Frost warnings this morning. Wish you guys up north would warm up so we can too.:hmm3grin2orange:



Talk to that midget up in da Pas about that one. He keeps sending his negative metric weather down here, and I'm about fed up with it myself. 18 good old fashioned American degrees here, firebox full of pine, and I'm off to cut some wood.


----------



## DSS (Apr 20, 2013)

Was 60 here yesterday and still is. Supposed to be 70 ish today. I haven't lit the stove for a couple weeks. 

Get well soon Arkansas and NW WI.


----------



## Blazin (Apr 20, 2013)

DSS said:


> Was 60 here yesterday and still is. Supposed to be 70 ish today. I haven't lit the stove for a couple weeks.
> 
> Get well soon Arkansas and NW WI.



You sound like another midget, that hasn't had a fire all winter because he gets enough heat from cooking :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## philoshop (Apr 20, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> Propane right now, cause winter refuses to go away and i done put the wood up and cleaned the stove up. Frost warnings this morning. Wish you guys up north would warm up so we can too.:hmm3grin2orange:



The cold blew in here from the south yesterday. :msp_unsure:
Framed up the roof for a small addition in 75 degree sunshine all day. Winds gusting to about 35-40 mph made the plywood sheathing kinda interesting. Had it watertight at 4:00 and its still in the 70's. Pick up the tools, clean up the site, put together a game plan for Monday. Winds out of the south gusting to the "pull the snot outta yer nose" range and the temperature when I get in the van at 5:00 is 50. 20 degree drop in one hour. Sorry, no pics. :msp_tongue: 

BTW, burnin' a bunch of stuff I labeled as junk and almost hauled to the compost pile last month. Thankfully, I'm a procrastinator. Expected high of around 40 today.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 20, 2013)

DSS said:


> Was 60 here yesterday and still is.* Supposed to be 70 ish today*. I haven't lit the stove for a couple weeks.
> 
> Get well soon Arkansas and NW WI.


May the fleas from a 1000 camels infest yer armpits.


----------



## DSS (Apr 20, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> May the fleas from a 1000 camels infest yer armpits.




Harsh. 

Speaking of fleas, Blazin got him a new collar.


----------



## Fifelaker (Apr 20, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> May the zits from a 1000 teenagers infest yer mayo jar.



Fixed


----------



## Blazin (Apr 20, 2013)

DSS said:


> Harsh.
> 
> Speaking of fleas, Blazin got him a new collar.



You like?


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 20, 2013)

Blazin said:


> You like?


It brings out the color in your eyes.


----------



## Blazin (Apr 20, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> It brings out the color in your eyes.



:msp_wub:


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 20, 2013)

Wait a minute...... I don't like cats.:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## DSS (Apr 20, 2013)

I dunno if its gonna be much good on a windy day.


----------



## Blazin (Apr 20, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> Wait a minute...... I don't like cats.:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## flashhole (Apr 20, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> May the fleas from a 1000 camels infest yer armpits.



Johnny Carson


----------



## Fred Wright (Apr 21, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> I got about 2/3 cord in the back of the truck right now.. Won't burn it this year though...
> Anyone ever burnt a liquid amber tree???
> :msp_confused:



Yep, that's sweetgum. Have plenty of it here, just laid another split on the fire. I usually cut a couple every year. It needs a splitter to process; letting the rounds set a few months helps. Makes good shop stove firewood, too. Like rmihalek says, it ain't the hottest firewood but it's great for this time of year. 

Perhaps I should rephrase that.... it's great for late winter.  April is more than half over already and we've got a fire going. This just ain't right.

There's no one but myself to blame, I suppose. Weather's been nice these past few weeks. The SheWolf had the windows open. I set the garden out Saturday, ~ maters, peppers and summer squash seeds planted. Suddenly the temps dip into the low 40s at night and I've gotta cover the plants. Go figure.


----------



## flashhole (Apr 21, 2013)

Woke up to 28 degrees here today with a windchill around 20. Yesterday was the same. We're still burning.


----------



## Blazin (Apr 21, 2013)

Box alder.....Still!


----------



## Steve NW WI (May 1, 2013)

First of May, stove's been out for a couple of days, but back on duty today with a mix of elm and cottonwood, kinda checking the readyness of next fall's "shoulder" wood. 

Highs in the 40s the rest of the week, with snow coming tonight. ####!


----------



## cjcocn (May 1, 2013)

Still burning jack pine, but lately I've been able to make a fire after work and that keeps the house warm until I leave for work the next morning. 

Same thing will happen this evening, but I expect that it will warm up a bit by the weekend and there will be no need for a fire (still below freezing here).


----------



## jh35 (May 1, 2013)

cjcocn said:


> Still burning jack pine, but lately I've been able to make a fire after work and that keeps the house warm until I leave for work the next morning.
> 
> Same thing will happen this evening, but I expect that it will warm up a bit by the weekend and there will be no need for a fire (still below freezing here).



Still just cleaning up stuff. Little junky Ash, Pine and whatever else is around.

81F right now but my water is STILL hot without using propane. :msp_tongue:


----------



## H 2 H (May 1, 2013)

Sun shine here in the PNW and 60° not a trace of wind here by Skagit Bay


----------



## Whitespider (May 1, 2013)

Well... in another thread I said I wasn't gonna' move any more wood in the house this year... Period!!
Said I'd burn a little LP for a day or two if need be... but...
Now it appears I'm gonna' be needing heat for at least the next 5 days... I'm headin' home from work in a couple minutes to haul a friggin' load of oak to the house.
This sucks great big greazy owl turds!!!


----------



## Blazin (May 1, 2013)

cjcocn said:


> Still burning jack pine, but lately I've been able to make a fire after work and that keeps the house warm until I leave for work the next morning.
> 
> Same thing will happen this evening, but I expect that it will warm up a bit by the weekend and there will be no need for a fire (still below freezing here).



I'm heating by cooking just one egg a day, like the whole winter :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## ramzilla (May 1, 2013)

Burning gas in the lawn mower. Haven't had a fire in several weeks. I hate mowing! I would rather cut,split ,stack and burn wood anyday over chopping grass.


----------



## swen2jef (May 1, 2013)

Burning whatever I can find now and some propane, but only sporadically. The dogs like a little heat.
Embarrass MN is living up to it's nickname "the cold spot" lately. More snow on the way, highs in the low 40s and lows in the 20s. Had -14 just about ten days ago. No bugs though. 

Thanks to everyone for chiming in... interesting to see what people are doing.


----------



## Macman125 (May 1, 2013)

Have not had a fire here in about a week and a half.


----------



## FLHX Storm (May 1, 2013)

Burning Poplar, Locust, n Oak. Poplar to light the Locust to light the barely wet Oak. But I'm down to lighting those fires once a night about 5 nights a week. I see some north of me haven't been burning for several weeks so it must be the altitude. :rant:

But, I've also been burning gas in the mower. The week before last I did my first with dethatching (used an attachment for the pushmower) but only areas I wanted to overseed. Last week Monday I clipped the lawn at two heights. One part at the regular height and the other at the height I used for dethatching so I could overseed again since the grass seed I used was dead. It seems you can't leave it outside all winter and expect anything from it. So I spread another 40# of seed so I can really burn the fuel once it gets going. Tomorrow I'll clip the lawn to it's regular height of 4 inches. :msp_blink:

So yep, I'm still burning wood but also burning gas for the grass. It's just not the same as cutting wood n not nearly as fun! :msp_sad:


----------



## zogger (May 1, 2013)

FLHX Storm said:


> Burning Poplar, Locust, n Oak. Poplar to light the Locust to light the barely wet Oak. But I'm down to lighting those fires once a night about 5 nights a week. I see some north of me haven't been burning for several weeks so it must be the altitude. :rant:
> 
> But, I've also been burning gas in the mower. The week before last I did my first with dethatching (used an attachment for the pushmower) but only areas I wanted to overseed. Last week Monday I clipped the lawn at two heights. One part at the regular height and the other at the height I used for dethatching so I could overseed again since the grass seed I used was dead. It seems you can't leave it outside all winter and expect anything from it. So I spread another 40# of seed so I can really burn the fuel once it gets going. Tomorrow I'll clip the lawn to it's regular height of 4 inches. :msp_blink:
> 
> So yep, I'm still burning wood but also burning gas for the grass. It's just not the same as cutting wood n not nearly as fun! :msp_sad:



Sounds like you need a harvester....

me, I dont mind mowing, thats what drags in the bank debt notes....I like sawing a lot, but, at this point anyway, doesnt make me anything but stacks of wood. Thats nice, but insurance company wont trade for wood, grocery store wont trade for wood, truck stop wont trade for wood, the vet wont trade for wood, internet and cellphone companies wont trade for wood, (etc. and so on) and outright selling it around here is a joke, everyone and their cuzzin is sitting on stacks of wood and the demand isnt that high to begin with....I think the entire local demand is met after every storm, with just blowdowns and cleanup. If I was able to handle sawlogs, that would be a different story, but I am not, you need like a grapple truck and skidder and so forth, aint got that, they cost a lot upfront, so the point is moot.


----------



## FLHX Storm (May 1, 2013)

zogger said:


> Sounds like you need a harvester....
> 
> me, I dont mind mowing, thats what drags in the bank debt notes....I like sawing a lot, but, at this point anyway, doesnt make me anything but stacks of wood. Thats nice, but insurance company wont trade for wood, grocery store wont trade for wood, truck stop wont trade for wood, the vet wont trade for wood, internet and cellphone companies wont trade for wood, (etc. and so on) and outright selling it around here is a joke, everyone and their cuzzin is sitting on stacks of wood and the demand isnt that high to begin with....I think the entire local demand is met after every storm, with just blowdowns and cleanup. If I was able to handle sawlogs, that would be a different story, but I am not, you need like a grapple truck and skidder and so forth, aint got that, they cost a lot upfront, so the point is moot.



A haybine might be easier than a push mower! But a harvester would be more fun! :msp_w00t:

Really, I hate clipping the lawn and now it's back to its regular once a week clipping unless it doesn't rain enough. But, I use the push mower for the exercise n that's why I won't purchase things like a riding mower, wood splitter, or bobcat. Otherwise the only shape I would be in is ROUND! :msp_scared:


----------



## zogger (May 1, 2013)

FLHX Storm said:


> A haybine might be easier than a push mower! But a harvester would be more fun! :msp_w00t:
> 
> Really, I hate clipping the lawn and now it's back to its regular once a week clipping unless it doesn't rain enough. But, I use the push mower for the exercise n that's why I won't purchase things like a riding mower, wood splitter, or bobcat. Otherwise the only shape I would be in is ROUND! :msp_scared:



5 hours in the saddle today mowing..more tomorrow....way too much to do with a push mower... of course my personal yard is knee deep grass and weeds right now (bwahahaha, man I am lazy...hahahaha..come home DO NOT WANT TO MOW HEHEHEHE)..maybe Ill hit that tomorrow, then it is on to string trimming, that gets old...ditches, fencelines, around trees, here and there....bah...I get beacucoup plenty of exercise....during the day, then after dinner back to the wood pile until dark. Not too many rounds left and Ill be caught up from my winter screwed up arm no splitting hiatus. Go haul up more rounds then, got plenty on the ground. 

Then real soon now haying....plus all of the above, and...arrggh. huge list of other chores. gardening, work on the cabin, finish two trucks rebuild, a stack of saws and a few mowers...snort. Spring is my most busy season. Luckily I can take breaks when I want to. And I do. Look forward to doing firewood the most though. I like the splitting and stacking, because it is quiet, nice and peaceful, slow steady, get er done... Everything else I do is LOUD, just loud.


----------



## Chris-PA (May 3, 2013)

I'm burning dogwood tonight. Supposed to be 42 tonight so I lit the little stove, loaded with some rock hard, long dead dogwood I found in the woods today. Man does that stuff burn!


----------



## Hedgerow (May 3, 2013)

Chris-PA said:


> I'm burning dogwood tonight. Supposed to be 42 tonight so I lit the little stove, loaded with some rock hard, long dead dogwood I found in the woods today. Man does that stuff burn!



Yes... Yes it does...
3 year old maple here...
It's freaking cold and wet out... 
Trying to snow of all things!!!


----------



## stihl sawing (May 4, 2013)

Butane.......36 here. Can't use the stove, the dern chimney swifts dona made a nest in the pipe, Guees they got through the screen somehow.


----------



## Cambium (May 4, 2013)

Can't believe its May and I still need to take the chill out of the house. 

I was burning alot in April as well. Dropping to 30s/40s at night still. Burning some scraps and Maples. Dont need anything too hot now.


----------



## benp (May 4, 2013)

On the tail end of 6 cords of Tamarac I got about a month and a half ago. 

I think next week is nite nite for Bertha.


----------



## cat-face timber (May 4, 2013)

Wood burning season is just about done here.

Last wood I burned here was scrounges..
Small stuff left over from the perfect wood I stack.
I only stack perfect wood and use the scrounges for shoulder wood.

Pine and Pinyon and some Shaggy Juniper (Cedar)


----------



## Preston (May 4, 2013)

The only perfect wood I have here burns hot in the fireplace. So on that note, it's all perfect. :msp_smile:


----------



## WOODSMAN416 (May 4, 2013)

Early mornings are still mid thirties to low forties. If I light it up it's "tags". Tags are what I call unsplit branch pieces usaually about 1 1/2" to 3 " in diameter.


----------



## Blazin (May 4, 2013)

Hemlock...the other white wood :cool2:


----------



## Icehouse (May 4, 2013)

Glad to finally say "NOTHING".


----------



## stihly dan (May 4, 2013)

Thought I was done for the tear. House is 65 and lows in the 30's tonite. Went out in the dark and grabbed some wood under the tarp from 4 yrs ago. In the basement light, I see I grabbed hickory. Damn I hate burning good wood, but I'm not going back out to make a switch. Can't wait till i burn thru the mixed stack's. I like to know what I have, and bring in accordingly.


----------



## Tazfreak (May 5, 2013)

Stihlman441 said:


> Yellowbox,Sugargum,Swompgum and Redgum.



Red ironbark,woollybutt,grey box, red mahogany and other select eucs,selling firewood ya gotta test it ,any excuse to start burning wood Hope to move roughly 350 to 450 ton before September,this winter is predicted to be extra cold with EL NINO here.


----------



## Whitespider (May 5, 2013)

I'm happy to say... ... ... ... ... NO FIRE HERE THIS MORNING!!
No fire last night, and likely no fire all week!


----------



## sdt7618 (May 5, 2013)

Burning what I can scrounge and savage ! All the ears wood an out in April, like any normal year, so joiner shop scraps, dead wood, basically anything to save the wife putting the oil heating on!!!


----------



## Fred Wright (May 5, 2013)

Some old sweetgum splits with a bit of red maple for good measure. It's just cool and damp enough to need a fire in the morning.

This weather beats all. Got the widows open one day and we're building a fire the next. The days have been very spring-like. But the nights have been downright cold. Built a fire this morning and went out to mow the yard. I had my jacket buttoned up, it was cold and windy out thar.


----------



## MrWhoopee (May 5, 2013)

*Trying not to...*

but Heidi was a little chilly this morning, just lit off a little lodgepole pine and douglas fir. Thunderstorms in the forecast for today, hope we don't get any wildfires started.


----------



## Icehouse (May 5, 2013)

Well I thought I was done burning but my wife just got home from "Bloomsday" and thought it was cold so she started a fire. Now it will be to hot and have to open the windows, not a problem if she's happy. Bloomsday is a 8 mile foot race in Spokane, kind of a thing you just have to do. Not me but my wife and about 50,000 other people. It was at one time the largest race in the country, don't know about now. Everybody has a great time, now back to the wood.


----------



## dave_376 (May 5, 2013)

Yesterday I built a new fire pit so today I tried it out with some fallen sticks and twigs I found in the yard while raking and a few pieces of maple. It was nice to relax after a long weekend of yard work and the kids tried roasting some Marshmallows.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (May 5, 2013)

Only thing burning down is my cigarette and it goes great with my coffee mmm now if i had some pie 
i have not burned any wood since mid april.


----------



## Tazfreak (May 6, 2013)

zogger said:


> Sounds like you need a harvester....
> 
> me, I dont mind mowing, thats what drags in the bank debt notes....I like sawing a lot, but, at this point anyway, doesnt make me anything but stacks of wood. Thats nice, but insurance company wont trade for wood, grocery store wont trade for wood, truck stop wont trade for wood, the vet wont trade for wood, internet and cellphone companies wont trade for wood, (etc. and so on) and outright selling it around here is a joke, everyone and their cuzzin is sitting on stacks of wood and the demand isnt that high to begin with....I think the entire local demand is met after every storm, with just blowdowns and cleanup. If I was able to handle sawlogs, that would be a different story, but I am not, you need like a grapple truck and skidder and so forth, aint got that, they cost a lot upfront, so the point is moot.



I trade firewood/fence posts for dentistry work,tyres,pet vet,some vehicle repairs,electrician work etc,have done so for many years.It works for me .


----------



## Icehouse (May 6, 2013)

jakewells said:


> Only thing burning down is my cigarette and it goes great with my coffee mmm now if i had some pie
> i have not burned any wood since mid april.



Pie would be nice.


----------



## DavdH (May 6, 2013)

Dripin out, some kindling just to take the chill off.


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 6, 2013)

bout ready to burn some freon ,its warm today


----------



## H 2 H (May 6, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> bout ready to burn some freon ,its warm today



So that's what you call it "warm" 81 degrees here

Just spent 6 hours doing the lawn and flower beds it's damn hot out there


OH; don't tell anyone it's nice here in PNW they might want to move here


----------



## Blazin (May 6, 2013)

Just plugged the OWB with some maple, I may check it this coming weekend


----------



## Fifelaker (May 6, 2013)

Blazin said:


> Just plugged the OWB with some maple, I may check it this coming weekend



Same here only with oak.


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 6, 2013)

hi 70s low 80s you guys are still burning wood ?


----------



## Blazin (May 6, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> hi 70s low 80s you guys are still burning wood ?



30's-40's here at night. and it's still heating my DHW. That electric hot water heater equals $50 a month when it's off.


----------



## Icehouse (May 6, 2013)

71° in the house 71° outside, guess that's about right. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## stihl023/5 (May 6, 2013)

A window fan.


----------



## old cookie (May 7, 2013)

Hickory that I had for those cold cold nights next winter.I sure hope the weather strightens out soon.I sure would hate to burn it all up in May June.


----------



## Jon B. (May 7, 2013)

The OWB will be cold by this evening, I think. Finally!! I used up all my 'good' wood, and was burning some junk that was laying around.

Friday, it would have been burning non-stop for 6 months. Missed it by 3 days! Long winter in Minnesota.

Jon


----------



## ramzilla (May 8, 2013)

Burned some cherry and oak last night to knock the chill off. It's been raining for like 3 days straight and no sun so kinda cool at night.


----------



## Cool515 (May 8, 2013)

*Damp on the East coast...*

Finishing off a "junk" Box Elder, interesting wood. Maple family me thinks. Looks just like silver maple with brilliant red steaks in it. Burns nice as long as its dry. Add a little shag bark hickory for cozy effect


----------



## Cool515 (May 8, 2013)

*mmm fruit wood...cherry*



ramzilla said:


> Burned some cherry and oak last night to knock the chill off. It's been raining for like 3 days straight and no sun so kinda cool at night.



and Oak for a nice bed of coals! Two of my Favs!


----------



## Steve NW WI (May 8, 2013)

Cool515 said:


> Finishing off a "junk" Box Elder, interesting wood. Maple family me thinks. Looks just like silver maple with brilliant red steaks in it. Burns nice as long as its dry. Add a little shag bark hickory for cozy effect



Yes it is, it's the cousin of the maple family no one wants to admit to. They can actually be tapped for syrup.

Still don't like em one bit, but if I'm cutting em, I'm burning em.




No fire in the stove to report for the last couple days, basement is getting kinda cool though, maybe a small fire tomorrow night, I've got a little wood left down there to get rid of.


----------

